# Puppy picture



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

here are some pics of our boy pup. he was 5.3 oz at birth and now he is 8.2 oz










close up










face










brand new today


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow ! already gained 3 oz !


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How beautiful....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow!! I love babies!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

how precious


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How sweet! You must be so proud!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

What a beautiful mom and pup picture!











































Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a handsome young man! Glad he and mom are doing great!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so glad that everyone is doing well!!!!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jul 7 2005, 02:52 PM
> *I don't see any pictures
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
same for me now let me see if I can fix it


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 6 2005, 06:37 PM
> *here are some pics of our boy pup. he was 5.3 oz at birth and now he is 8.2 oz
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I thought I saw them before though....







Odd


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jul 7 2005, 05:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same for me now let me see if I can fix it
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79110
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you... I can't wait to see them


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Right click on the "user posted image" and select view image.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok Its being fixed it appear that all of my pictures in prissy pup 05 have been deleted. A few days ago I posted my pass word so people could just look at the album instead of me posting all the pics. I dont know if it was an accident or rage due to recent issues. However I will upload these pics and change my password.

they will be up in a min


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

they are fixed


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Really great pictures!!! I saw the album pictures the other day and was blown away (I never saw a puppy born before!!). With no one to share Mom's milk with he should be a real pudge!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a sweetie!









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww







they look great, mother and baby look very content. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Very sweet!







Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yeaaa, finally I can see them... thank you . great pictures...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Great pictures, it makes me realize just how wonderful a new little life is. I would loved to have pictures of my malitda's birth.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hes adorable


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

he is now 10 oz fatty I'm thinking of calling him uno any one have cute ideas for names.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Uno is a cute name.

Is he officially the property of this therapy organization since he is the only surviving puppy? I would think they would want some imput into naming him. My experience is pretty limited, but I have a friend who fosters Guiding Eyes for the Blind puppies until they start their formal training. Training a future therapy dog starts almost at birth, so I would guess learning his name would be an important milestone and you might not want to change it later on.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 8 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Uno is a cute name.
> 
> Is he officially the property of this therapy organization since he is the only surviving puppy? I would think they would want some imput into naming him. My experience is pretty limited, but I have a friend who fosters Guiding Eyes for the Blind puppies until they start their formal training. Training a future therapy dog starts almost at birth, so I would guess learning his name would be an important milestone and you might not want to change it later on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79438*


[/QUOTE]


He isnt officiallt their property yet. The way luvnpaws works is I take care of the pup and do the begining training from birth until weaning. I have been properly trainied to train them as babys and asses their ability to be a therapy dog. once they are weaned and I have a good idea that this would work for him. I will drive him up to Lubbock where he will go to extensive training. I try to give almost all the pups a chance at this. I have not sent 1 because she was way to small and they like them to be at least 4 lbs full grown due to the fact of coming in contact with kids and other things can be dangerous. There was one that I didnt send due to the fact that she Failed the test over and over. After the babies are weaned and I take the first few that pass. I work with the others more and take them if possible. In several cases I have taken them and after completing the basic ob that all the dogs get the owner of luvnpaw determines that they are not cut out for it and they bring them back to me to place in better homes. A few of them have been placed in the lubbock area by luvpaws. As far as naming goes they dont mind me doing that as long as I get their approval of the name. 

There is one baby that passed the cert for general therapy but after working with several different owners she didnt seem to enjoy it. They found a great home for her 
at a retirement villiage. She is the Queen of the castle. They changed her name to Queenie. 

n e way this is how luvnpaws works. So far they havent found any problems with the system. They only have 3 total breeding therapy bitches. The majority of dogs they train and place are shelter dogs. Its a great organization to be a part of the owner Debbie is wonderful with animals.

Ok I will shut up


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm just curious... what traits do you look for in a therapy dog? I find it fascinating.....


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 8 2005, 08:50 PM
> *I'm just curious... what traits do you look for in a therapy dog? I find it fascinating.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79608*


[/QUOTE]
It depends on the age of the dog you are looking at. In babies you are just giving the behavior tests all the time to see how they respond from playing with other dogs, how they treat their mother, how they treat you. You want them to be a good mix of passive aggressive. passive in the respect of knowing the alpha dog which at first will be mama and will slowly convert to me. They need to also be agressive and motivated to learn proper behaviors and to do there job. They look for dogs that are playful and do good with control type behavoirs. We call sit stay a control behavoir. They need to know proper behaviors when they are "at work" and at home. When we go to look at shelters for prospects we look for dogs that have drive and are motivated about something. We use toys alot for any big dogs, however most little dogs are more into food. We take them out in a area by themselves and just work with them for about 20 mins. I dont know how debbie is so good at spotting the ones that would work. She can often tell by just watching their atttitude in the kennel. She said its just something you feel. Shes more the expert. Let me see if I can find a good website that might be more informative.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jul 8 2005, 10:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on the age of the dog you are looking at. In babies you are just giving the behavior tests all the time to see how they respond from playing with other dogs, how they treat their mother, how they treat you. You want them to be a good mix of passive aggressive. passive in the respect of knowing the alpha dog which at first will be mama and will slowly convert to me. They need to also be agressive and motivated to learn proper behaviors and to do there job. They look for dogs that are playful and do good with control type behavoirs. We call sit stay a control behavoir. They need to know proper behaviors when they are "at work" and at home. When we go to look at shelters for prospects we look for dogs that have drive and are motivated about something. We use toys alot for any big dogs, however most little dogs are more into food. We take them out in a area by themselves and just work with them for about 20 mins. I dont know how debbie is so good at spotting the ones that would work. She can often tell by just watching their atttitude in the kennel. She said its just something you feel. Shes more the expert. Let me see if I can find a good website that might be more informative.

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79644
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks... I see it is not a "science" but more of an "art"!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

here a link to a test that looks similar to ours.
http://www.therapydogs.com/downloads/test%202004.pdf
heres another good link
http://www.therapydogs.com/downloads/Test%...ines%202004.pdf


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 8 2005, 05:46 PM
> *Ok I will shut up
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No, what you're doing is a wonderful thing, and it's very interesting learning about it!


----------

